# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Φωτογραφίες σε λιμάνια

## ninemos

ξερει κανεις , 
γιατι στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας απαγορευεται ( ΝΑΙ ! ) να τραβας βιντεο και φωτογραφιες τα καραβια που μπαινοβγαινουν ? :Confused: 

απο ποτε χαρακτηριστικε "υψιστης ασφαλειας" και για ποιο λογο ? :Cool: 
οποιος θελει να γελασει και σοβαρα μαλιστα , ας παει με μια καμερα να τραβηξει ενα οποιοδηποτε πλοιο ( στραμμενη προς την θαλασσα ), ακομη δε χειροτερα να στρεψει την καμερα και προς την ξηρα .... 

δηλαδη , για να παμε με την γιαγια μας στην Τηνο, εχουμε μπει σε "βαση " και δεν το ξεραμε.
οταν δε φθασουμε στην Τηνο , μας υποδεχονται οι ...εμπειρες λιμενικινες με στολη κομαντο, γιαλι rayban, μαλλι 40cm πλεξουδα και α σ κ ε π ε ι ς ( αληθεια , ολα αυτα τωρα επιτρεπονται ?).

τετοιο λυπηρο μπαχαλο:cry:

παρτε καμμια φωτογραφια να γελανε και οι υπολοιποι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
καλο καλοκαιρι

----------


## xara

Γενικώς απαγορεύεται η φωτογράφιση πλοίων εντός λιμένων, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές, δεν εφαρμόζεται

----------


## ninemos

το "απαγωραιβετε" το βαζει και ενας βοσκος σε δημοσιο λιβαδι για να μην πειραζουν τα ζωα του, οταν τρωνε τα νεα βλασταρια της αναδασωσης ......

εγω ζητω την αιτιολογιση και τον σκοπο καθε τετοιας απαγορευσης ( που φυσικα εχουμε δικαιωμα να ξερουμε ).

μηπως να μην αντιγραψουμε τις πρυμνες των πλοιων και φτιαξουμε ιδιες ?
μηπως να μην βλεπουμε τα ευτραπελα που κανουν οι αρμοδιοι σε "κινησεις" και traffic control?
μηπως να μην φανει η πληρης αδιαφορια για τον πεζο επιβατη ?
μηπως καταγραψουμε τα λιμενικα εργα και κοψουμε με κομπρεσερ τις μπιντες ?
τι αλλο ? 
δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ( καλοκαιρι , ζεστες , κλπ) :Confused: 








> Γενικώς απαγορεύεται η φωτογράφιση πλοίων εντός λιμένων, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές, δεν εφαρμόζεται

----------


## Petros

Καθε λιμανι με βαση τον κωδικα ISPS (International Ship and Port facility Security Code), πρεπει να εχει καποια προστασια απο τρομοκρατικες ενεργειες. Τωρα απο ποιον επιβληθηκε ο κωδικας αυτος κ εγινε παγκοσμιος ειναι αλλη ιστορια, αν και καταλαβαινετε ολοι πιστευω ποιοι κρυβονται πισω απο την γρηγορη εφαρμογη του.

Αν εξαιρεσεις το πως επιβληθηκε και ασχετα με το πως εφαρμοζεται στην Ελλαδα ή και αλλου, γιατι ενοχλει τοσο πολυ αυτη η προσεγγιση? (Λαθρεπιβατες, ναρκωτικα, τρομοκρατικες ενεργειες...δεν το βρισκω και τοσο τραβηγμενο).

Υπαρχει και σχετικο θεμα αν και λιγο πιο γενικο περι κανονισμων ασφαλειας και επιθεωρησεων:

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=363

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...εγω ζητω την αιτιολογιση και τον σκοπο καθε τετοιας απαγορευσης...


Οντως η απαγόρευση αυτή ισχύει για όλα τα λιμάνια, και την αιτιολόγηση της θα την βρείς σε έναν νόμο του ...Μεταξά, (δεν κάνω πλάκα), ο οποίος θεσπίστηκε το 1938, φαντάζομαι υπό την απειλή του πολέμου που είχε ξεσπάσει σε όλη την Ευρώπη και αναμενόταν και στην Ελλάδα, υποθέτω για λόγους ασφαλείας. Γενικότερα θα πέφτατε από τα σύννεφα αν μαθαίνατε πόσοι νόμοι είναι ακόμα και σήμερα ενεργοι, και έχουν φτιαχτεί πριν πολλές δεκαετίες.
Τώρα όσον αφορά στο συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό που σου έτυχε, μάλλον θα έπεσες σε κάποιον λιμενικό που το προηγούμενο βράδυ θα είχε τσακωθεί με την γυναίκα του, ή σε κάποιον που θα ήθελε να κάνει φιγούρα σε καμμιά κοπελίτσα.
Σε μένα πάντως αν και πολλά χρόνια φωτογραφίζω καράβια δεν έχει τύχει κάτι αντίστοιχο. Η συμβουλή μου; Σεμνά, ταπεινά, και ...διακριτικά.

----------


## xara

> Σε μένα πάντως αν και πολλά χρόνια φωτογραφίζω καράβια δεν έχει τύχει κάτι αντίστοιχο


Μου έχει τύχει κι εμένα, στη Σούδα και μάλιστα φωτογράφιζα απάνω απο το καράβι και μου ήρθανε στο κατάστρωμα και μου πήρανε το φιλμ.
Τους σύνδεσα κανονικά...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Προφανώς κάποτε έγινε κάποια καταγραφή για τις περιοχές που θα ήταν πιθανός στόχος δολιοφθοράς (μην ξεχνάτε ότι για πενήντα χρόνια το ελληνικό κράτος φοβόταν και τον "εσωτερικό εχθρό") ή βομβαρδισμού και μέσα στα μέσα προστασίας κάποιο διάταγμα απαγόρευε τη λήψη φωτογραφιών. Πιθανότατα όπως αναφέρθηκε να έγινε λίγο πριν τον πόλεμο από το Μεταξά. ϊσως αργότερα. Πάντως έχω δει σε πολλά μέρη αυτές τις πινακίδες με την παλιομοδίτικη φωτογραφική μηχανή σε πολλά μέρη εκτός από λιμάνια κι αεροδρόμια πχ στην Εθνική Οδό Αθηνών Κορίνθου απέναντι από τη Λίμνη Κουμουνδούρου στο τέρμιναλ των διυλιστηρίων, στη Λίμνη του Μαραθώνα (κι ας μην υδρεύεται η Αθήνα πια από εκεί) κ.λπ. Και όσο κι αν φαίνεται παράξενο αυτά τα ψυχροπολεμικού τύπου μέτρα έχουν αναβιώσει τώρα με το φόβο της τρομοκρατίας (κι ας μπορεί κάποιος να τα δει όλα στο google earth).
Συμβαίνουν κι αλλού. Ένα καλό παράδειγμα στις ΗΠΑ τα φράγματα (όπως και άλλα έργα υποδομής όπως αντιπλημμυρικά, λιμάνια κ.λπ.) τα εποπτέυει το Αμερικάνικο Μηχανικό (US Corp of Engineers) κάτι σαν το δικό μας ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ. Αυτοί λοιπόν έχουν δημιουργήσει μια βάση δεδομένων διαθέσιμη στο δίκτυο με τα στοιχεία  κάθε φράγματος (διαστάσεις φράγματος και ταμιευτήρα, χρήση, υλικό κατασκευής κ.λπ.) στις ΗΠΑ (National Inventory of Dams) για χρήση μελετητών, ερευνητών και για μελλοντικά έργα. Αυτή η σελίδα ήταν κλειστή για κανα χρόνο μετά την 11η Σεπτεμβρίου "για λόγους ασφαλείας"!!!
Κάτι τέτοιο μπορέι να ξέθαψε κάποιος με υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο κι άρχισε να ψάχνει τους τρομοκράτες σε αυτούς που φωτογραφίζουν. Θυμηθήτε και τι γινόταν στον Πειραιά μετά το City of Poros η στους Ολυμπιακούς.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Μου έχει τύχει κι εμένα, στη Σούδα...


Τώρα βέβαια το παράδειγμα που χρησιμοποίησες είναι κάπως ...ακραίο.
Για λόγους που όλοι γνωρίζουμε, στη Σούδα ακόμα και το να ...κοιτάς
προς μια κάποια συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση, συνιστά λόγο πιθανής
απέλασης :Wink: . Πάντως σου βγάζω το καπέλο για το θάρρος\θράσος σου.
Εγώ στην Σούδα δεν θα τολμούσα ούτε ...φιλμ να αγοράσω. :Smile: 

Επιμένω ωστόσο ότι όλα εξαρτώνται από το σε τι άνθρωπο θα πέσεις.
Θυμάμαι πριν λίγο καιρό, είχα πάει στο Πέραμα και θέλοντας να
φωτογραφήσω ένα πλοίο που ήταν δεμένο στην ράδα, παρακάλεσα
τον υπεύθυνο ενός ιδιωτικού ναυπηγείου να με αφήσει να κατέβω κάτω
στην παραλία για να πάρω δύο - τρεις καλές κοντινές φώτο. Η απάντηση
του ήταν : ''Αποκλείεται, απαγορεύεται, δεν γίνεται με τίποτα.''
Στο αμέσως διπλανό ναυπηγείο που απευθύνθηκα όχι μόνο με αφήσαν
λέγοντας μου χαρακτηριστικά ''πλάκα μας κάνεις ρε φίλε, δεν τραβάς
και όλο τον ...Ναύσταθμο ;'', αλλά προσφέρθηκαν μέχρι και καφέ να με
κεράσουν. Μην ξεχνάτε παιδιά, στην ...Ελλάδα ζούμε !!!

----------


## xara

> Πάντως σου βγάζω το καπέλο για το θάρρος\θράσος σου.
> Εγώ στην Σούδα δεν θα τολμούσα ούτε ...φιλμ να αγοράσω.:smile:


Το φιλμ που είχε η μηχανή, μου το πήρανε.
Είχα στην καμπίνα όμως κι άλλο. Χοχοχο!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ξερει κανεις , 
> γιατι στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας απαγορευεται ( ΝΑΙ ! ) να τραβας βιντεο και φωτογραφιες τα καραβια που μπαινοβγαινουν ?


Έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα και βρήκα στους "Γενικούς Κανονισμούς Λιμένα" (Είναι Υπουργικές Αποφάσεις) των Λιμανιών Σύμης, Ερμιόνης, Νέων Μουδανιών, Ιεράπετρας, Σκάλας Κατερίνης, Πάτμου, Καρύστου, Σκάλας Αταλάντης, Ίου και Κυλλήνης  το παρακάτω ¶ρθρο:"1. Απαγορεύεται η λήψη κινηματογραφικών ταινιών χωρίς την έγκριση της Λιμενικής Αρχής και την προβλεπόμενη από τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις άδειατης οικείας επιτροπής ελέγχου κινηματογραφικών ταινιών (Α.Ν. 955/37/ΦΕΚ474Α) και κατά παράβαση των ισχυουσών κάθε φορά συναφών διατάξεων.

 2. Επίσης απαγορεύεται η λήψη φωτογραφιών λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων και γενικά εντός του λιμένος Χωρίς άδεια της Λιμενικής Αρχής."

Το αστείο είναι ότι η επιτροπή που μνημονεύει είναι η περίφημη επιτροπή λογοκρισίας (!!!). Για του λόγου το αληθές:
¶ρθρο 5 Α.Ν. 955/37/ΦΕΚ 474Α
1. Δια πασαν λήψιν ταινίας εν Ελλάδι, είτε παρ' ημεδαπού είτε παρ' αλλοδαπού, απαιτείται άδεια της κατά το άρθρ. 1 του παρόντος επιτροπής ελέγχου κινηματογραφικών ταινιών. Η άδεια αύτη παρέχεται αιτήσει του ενδιαφερομένου, γνωριζοντος εις το υφυπουργείον Τύπου και Τουρισμού το είδος της ταινείας την οποίαν προτίθεται να λάβη, το έμψυχον και άψυχον υλικόν όπερ θα χρησιμοποιήση, καθώς και τους χώρους και τα τοπεία εις τα οποία θα γυρισθή η ταινία.
¶ρθρο 1 Α.Ν. 955/37/ΦΕΚ 474Α

1. Προ πάσης προβολής κινηματογραφικής ταινίας ή και προ της εισαγωγής αυτής εν Ελλάδι υποβάλλεται εις την διεύθυνσιν του εσωτερικού τύπου του υφυπουργείου Τύπου και Τουρισμού αίτησις περί χορηγήσεως αδείας, μετά περιληπτικής αναγραφής της υποθέσεως του έργου και δύο'αντιτύπων του κειμένου των διαλόγων αυτού εν μεταφράσει εις την Ελληνικήν γλώσσαν.

5. Η επιτροπή, δια τον σχηματισμόν πλήρους αντιλήψεως και εφ' όσον κρίνει ότι τα υποβληθέντα αυτή στοιχεία δεν είναι επαρκή δύναται να απαιτήσει την ενώπιον αυτής προβολήν της ταινείας. Αποφαίνεται δε αύτη υπερ της χορηγήσεως αδείας δημοσία προβολής της ταινίας είτε περί απαγορεύσεως αυτής καθ' όλον  το Κράτος ή εις ωρισμένας περιφερείας ή και περί αφαιρέσεως ωρισμένων σκηνών ή διαλόγων του έργου, καθώς και περί της μεταβολής του τίτλου, εφ' όσον το περιεχόμενον της ταινίας είναι οπωσδήποτε επιβλααβές εις την νεότητα ή αποβλέπει εις τον προπαγανδισμόν κομμουνιστικών ή άλλων ανατρεπτικών αρχών ή δυσφημεί την Χώραν μας από απόψεως ιδία  τουριστικής καλλιτεχνικής ή εθνικιστικής.

Βέβαια είναι αυτονόητο ότι δφεν μπορείς να φωτογραφίζεις κινήσεις σε ένα ναύσταθμο όπως η Σούδα αλλά το ερώτημε είναι τι δουλειά έχει ένα πειβατικό λιμάνι σε ένα νάυσταθμο. Θυμάται κανέις την ιστορία με τους Εγγλέζους planespoters  που συνεληφθηκαν στο αεροδρόμιο της Καλαμάτας; Αν αθωώθηκαν αποτελεί δεδικασμένο; Αν υπάρχει κάποις δικηγόρος ας μας διαφωτίσει.

----------


## ninemos

επομενως 

1) καθε τουριστας , που βγαζει φωτογραφιες τα λιμανια μας ( απο το πλοιο) η τα πλοια μας (απο τα λιμανια), πρεπει να παει αυτοφωρο και να του κατασχεθει η μηχανη.

εαν τους πολλαπλασιασω επι 10,000,000 / χρονο , τα Ειρηνοδικεια των νησιων πρεπει να κανουν τριπλοβαρδιες.

αρα θα γινω Ειρηνοδικης . 

2) μετα θα προγραμματισω τις εκδρομες μου, που περιλαμβανουν συνηθως 15-20 λιμανια/χρονο, θα παω στο Υπ. Τυπου να καταθεσω 
α) σεναριο
β) τιτλους παραγωγης
γ) συντελεστες
δ) οπτικα μεσα που θα χρησιμοποιησω

και ετσι θα παρω ανετα-νομιμα την Παναγια της Τηνου απο μακρια ...

....μπορει τουτο το Forum, να κανει κατι ωστε να αποσυρθει αυτη η ηλιθια και παλαιοντολογικη διαταξη ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν ξέρω όμως αν στο Υπουργείο Τύπου θα βρούν εκπρόσωπο της Χωροφυλακής και της Αστυνομίας Πόλεων για να συσταθεί η επιτροπή όπως προβλέπει ο Αναγκαστικός Νόμος του 1937!!! 
Για την ιστορία οι Κανονισμοί Λιμένα που βρήκα είναι όλοι της τελευταίας δεκαετίας και εκδίδονται από το Λιμενάρχη και Εγκρίνονται από το ΥΕΝ με Υπουργική Απόφαση, προφανώς αντιγράφουν κάποιους παλιότερους όπως "μαρτυρά" η αναφορά στην επιτροπή του Νόμου του 37. 
Έξω από το αστείο πολλές τέτοιες διατάξεις έχουν μπει στα πλαίσια της Ασφάλειας Λιμενικών Εγκαταστάσεων ISPS (*I*nternational *S*hip and *P*ort facility *S*ecurity *C*ode) όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο Petros σε προηγούμενη απάντηση. Αν δεις στο σχετικό θέμα στην Ποντοπόρο πολλές διατάξεις που ξενίζουν έχουν μπει στη ναυτιλία. Τώρα αν αυτό το σύστημα έπρεπε να στήνεται έτσι ώστε να περιλαμβάνει και εξαιρέσεις για χομπίστες και διαχωρισμό των χώρων που επιτρέπεται η φωτογράφηση (ίσως και διαμόρφωση ειδικών χώρων) είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

O ISPS Code (υπάρχει στη σελίδα του ΥΕΝ  σαν παράρτημα του κειμένου της σχετικής οδηγίας της ΕΕ στο http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm;jses...DA?prnbr=24760)΄όπως και τα άλλα παρόμοια κείμενα (για ασφάλεια ή διασφάλιση ποιότητας) δίνουν γενικές κατευθύνσεις και τι πρέπει να διασφαλίζεται, από εκέι και πέρα κάθε φορέας είτε είναι εταιρεία είτε λιμάνιο προσαρμόζει τις γενικές κατευθύνσεις ανάλογα με τις απειλές (δίνει διαφορετικά επίπεδα ασφαλείας) και την κατάσταση και διαμορφώνει συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες πχ για την πρόσβαση προσώπων αναφέρει:
16.25 Στις ζώνες περιορισμένης πρόσβασης *μπορεί* να περιλαμβάνονται:
1. οι ζώνες της ακτής και της θάλασσας σε απευθείας επαφή με το πλοίο,
2. οι ζώνες επιβίβασης και αποβίβασης, οι ζώνες παραμονής και διενέργειας ελέγχων των επιβατών και του προσωπικού
του πλοίου, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των σημείων έρευνας,
3. οι ζώνες όπου λαμβάνει χώρα η φόρτωση, η εκφόρτωση ήη αποθήκευση φορτίου και εφοδίων,
4. τα μέρη όπου φυλάσσονται κρίσιμες για την ασφάλεια πληροφορίες, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των εγγράφων που σχετί-
ζονται με το φορτίο,
5. οι ζώνες όπου φυλάσσονται επικίνδυνα είδη και επικίνδυνες ουσίες,
6. οι χώροι ελέγχου των συστημάτων διαχείρισης της κυκλοφορίας των πλοίων, τα κτίρια βοηθημάτων ναυσιπλοΐας και
ελέγχου του λιμένα, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των χώρων ελέγχου ασφάλειας και επιτήρησης,
7. οι ζώνες όπου αποθηκεύεται ή βρίσκεται εξοπλισμός ασφάλειας και επιτήρησης,
8. οι βασικές εγκαταστάσεις ηλεκτρικού εξοπλισμού, ραδιοεπικοινωνιών και τηλεπικοινωνιών, ύδατος και άλλων βοηθη-
τικών παροχών και
9. άλλα σημεία της λιμενικής εγκατάστασης όπου πρέπει να ισχύουν περιοριστικά μέτρα για την πρόσβαση πλοίων,
οχημάτων και ατόμων.
16.26 *Τα μέτρα ασφάλειας μπορεί να επεκτείνονται, βάσει συμφωνίας με τις αρμόδιες αρχές, σε περιορισμούς σχετικά με την
μη εξουσιοδοτημένη πρόσβαση σε κατασκευές από όπου είναι δυνατή η παρακολούθηση της λιμενικής εγκατάστασης.

*Τώρα πότε συμπεριφορά είναι επικίνδυνη καθορίζεται από το Σχέδια Ασφάλειας της Λιμενικής Εγκατάστασης. Όπως και τα μοντέλα συμπεριφοράς προσώπων που μπορεί να απειλήσουν την ασφάλεια όπως αναφέρεται επι λέξη στο κέιμενο.

----------


## eliasaslan

Καλησπερίζω ξανά το φόρουμ μας! Χθες να σας πω πως ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένος και δεν είχα όρεξη και κέφι να ανεβάσω πολλές φωτογραφίες. Σήμερα, μετά την εξεταστική που τα πήγα καλά επαναφέρθηκα στην αρχική μου διάθεση. Στην διάθεση που είχα πριν φύγω για το λιμάνι χθες. Δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο από κανέναν, μία απορία έχω πριν ανεβάσω κι άλλες φωτογραφίες. Αν όταν πήγα χθες στο λιμάνι για να φωτογραφίσω το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος (πλούσιο υλικό έχω) έκανα κάτι παράνομο και χρειαζόμουν άδεια από τις λιμενικές αρχές του νησιού. Αυτό άκουσα από έναν λιμενικό που ήταν εκείνη την ώρα στο λιμάνι. Αν μπορεί ένας έμπειρος να μου δώσει απάντηση γιατί αν ήμουν παράνομος τότε πρέπει να βγάλουμε όλες τις φωτογραφίες από το φόρουμ που είναι τραβηγμένες από τα λιμάνια μας!!

----------


## ελμεψη

> Καλησπερίζω ξανά το φόρουμ μας! Χθες να σας πω πως ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένος και δεν είχα όρεξη και κέφι να ανεβάσω πολλές φωτογραφίες. Σήμερα, μετά την εξεταστική που τα πήγα καλά επαναφέρθηκα στην αρχική μου διάθεση. Στην διάθεση που είχα πριν φύγω για το λιμάνι χθες. Δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο από κανέναν, μία απορία έχω πριν ανεβάσω κι άλλες φωτογραφίες. Αν όταν πήγα χθες στο λιμάνι για να φωτογραφίσω το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος (πλούσιο υλικό έχω) έκανα κάτι παράνομο και χρειαζόμουν άδεια από τις λιμενικές αρχές του νησιού. Αυτό άκουσα από έναν λιμενικό που ήταν εκείνη την ώρα στο λιμάνι. Ας μην μιλήσω για το ύφος του, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, αλλά αν μπορεί ένας έμπειρος να μου δώσει απάντηση γιατί αν ήμουν παράνομος τότε πρέπει να βγάλουμε όλες τις φωτογραφίες από το φόρουμ που είναι τραβηγμένες από τα λιμάνια μας!!


Φιλε μου Ηλια,δεν ειμαι δικηγορος να ξερω τους νομους και ειναι και off topic αυτο που θα σου πω,αλλα πιστευω αρκετοι το εχουν παθει αυτο.Υπαρχει καποιος νομος που απογορευει τις φωοτογραφησεις στα λιμανια μας.Απλα μετα ειναι θεμα του λιμενικου και της διαθεσης του. Αν σε αφησει ή οχι και ποιο θα ειναι το ύφος του γιατι η εξουσία καποιες φορες κανει καποια ατομα να παρεκτρεπονται.Εμενα προσωπικα χθες πηγα να βγαλω το Spirit στο λιμανι της Πατρας και με ευγενια μου ειπανε οτι απογορευεται.Θα επιτρεποτανε αν υπηρχε καποιο δικο μου προσωπο στην φωτογραφια μονο.Ακουσον ακουσον.Μην ανχωνεσαι απλα φροντισε να εισαι λιγο διακριτικος και ευγενικος.Σορρυ που ξεφυγα λιγο...

----------


## sylver23

Ηλια εγω σου λέω οτι περιμένουμε φώτο.Οτι αποαγορεύεται στο λιμανι ειναι σίγουρο αλλα ειναι ενας νόμος που δεν εφαρμόζεται παρα σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις οπως στο λιμάνι πατρας ,λιγες φορές στον πειραιά ,αντε και στης θεσσαλονίκης.
Φοβος δεν υπάρχει μην βγάλεις το πλοίο φωτογραφίες.Αλλα φοβουνται μην βγαλεις (βλεπε πατρα....τα χαλια τους).
Τωρα είναι ηλίθιο σε λιμάνι νησιού σου την λέει ο λιμενικός που αναφέρεις..
Οι μαγκιές αλλου....

Αν και ξεφύγαμε θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έγινε ποτέ παρατήρηση στους τουρίστες που ερχονται με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που βγάζουν εκατοντάδες φώτο στα λιμάνια μας.Και απαντάω οτι απο οτι εχω δει ΟΧΙ.
Οταν ξυπνήσουν κάποιοι και καταλάβουν οτι οι Ελληνες έχουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα απο τους ξένους και ιδιαίτερα ΣΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ και οτι αφήνουμε πολύ περισσοτερα λεφτά οταν κάνουμε διακοπές απο εναν ξένο που θα κλειστεί σε ενα ξενοδοχείο και αμα τυχει και παει σε ταβέρνα εκτος ξενοδοχείου θα παραγγηλει one greek salad and one beer (για 2 ατομα) τοτε και μόνο αυτη η χωρα μπορεί να πάει μπροστά

Συγνώμη για το off topic ,αμα οι μοντ το κρίνουν σωστο μπορουν να ανοιξουν ενα νεο θέμα να το συζητησουμε λιγο το θέμα
*
edit -βρηκα παλαιοτερη συζητηση στο φορουμ για το ζητημα οποτε ας μεταφερθουμε εκει*
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum//showth...t=14031&page=2

----------


## gtogias

Μεγάλο θέμα η απαγόρευση φωτογραφήσης. Πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν και άλλοι χομπίστες, πχ λάτρεις των τραίνων είτε απλοί ταξιδιώτες.  Φαινόμενο όμως που δεν είναι αμιγώς Ελληνικό αλλα συνανταται και εκτός Ελλάδος, ιδιαίτερα από το 2001 και μετά.

Ο περιβόητος ISPS μιλά μεταξύ των άλλων για ελεγχόμενη πρόσβαση στα λιμάνια ή αναφέρεται και πιο ειδικώς στη λήψη φωτογραφιών?

----------


## Naias II

> Αν και ξεφύγαμε θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έγινε ποτέ παρατήρηση στους τουρίστες που ερχονται με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που βγάζουν εκατοντάδες φώτο στα λιμάνια μας.Και απαντάω οτι απο οτι εχω δει ΟΧΙ.


Εμένα πάντως Sylver δεν μπορώ να τους κακολογίσω δεν μου έκαναν παρατήρηση αντιθέτως μάλιστα γέλαγαν :lol:
Πριν 5 χρόνια που δεν ήξερα αλλά ούτε το είχα διαννοηθεί ότι απαγορεύεται η λήψη στα λιμάνια ήμουν στο Πειραιά και τράβαγα το BSIthaki με δίπλα μου τους λιμενικούς. Γέλια αυτοί και τι γέλια.....που να καταλάβω γιατί ξεκαρδίστηκαν στα γέλια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Τελοσπάντων πέρασαν 3 χρόνια για να καταλάβω το γιατί :mrgreen:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αν είναι όντως έτσι οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάσαμε εμείς εδώ δηλαδή είναι όλες παράνομες , έτσι δεν είναι; Μήπως πρέπει να διαγράψω ότι φωτο ανέβασα από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας;*

----------


## gtogias

> *Αν είναι όντως έτσι οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάσαμε εμείς εδώ δηλαδή είναι όλες παράνομες , έτσι δεν είναι; Μήπως πρέπει να διαγράπσω ότι φωτο ανέβασα από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας;*


Όχι, δεν είναι παράνομες. Η όποια παρανομία υπάρχει σχετίζεται με την πρόσβαση σε ελεγχόμενους χώρους (αν υπάρχουν στο συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι), η αποτύπωση ανθρώπων (και η δημοσίευση) χωρίς την συγκατάθεση τους και κάτω από συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις η εμπορική χρήση φωτογραφικού υλικού.

Επειδή όμως τα όρια της νομιμότητας ή μη είναι αρκετά δυσδιάκριτα, επιτρέπεται στο κάθε όργανο εξουσίας να τα ερμηνεύει κατά το δοκούν. Γιαυτο χρειάζεται μια κάποια προσοχή και διακριτικότητα.

----------


## ελμεψη

Θελει πολυ προσοχη και δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε επιδεικτικοι.Μπορουμε σιγα σιγα και απο μερη που δεν ειναι τοσο εμφανη να βγαζουμε αυτα που θελουμε.Και θα συμφωνησω με τον gtogias να προσεχουμε ολοι να μην βγαζουμε φωτογραφιες με προσωπα και πινακιδες αυτοκινητων και τις στελνουμε γιατι τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα.Εκθετουμε ατομα.Αλλα το να ανεβαζεις ενα καραβι δεμενο στο λιμανι,καθαρα ομως το καραβι και οχι τις λιμενικες εγκαταστασεις δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα.Εγω παντως εχω ακουσει και τα δυο, και οτι απογορευεται και στο λιμανι ισχυει στρατιωτικος νομος δλδ οτι απογορευεται η φωτογραφηση και απο ενα λιμενικο ευγενεστατο που τον ρωτησα αν μπορω να βγαλω καποιες φωτογραφιες μου ειπε εννοειται και μπορεις.Αρα ειναι στο θεμα του καθενος.Και ειδικα οταν μιλαμε για μικρα νησακια που το λιμανι τυγχενει να ειναι και δρομος ή υπαρχουν πανω απο αυτο ενα σωρο σπιτια που μπορεις να κανεις οτι ληψη θες τι νομος να ισχυσει.Θα μας απογορευσουν να βγαζουμε φωτο απο τα σπιτια μας.Παντως, ενα πραγμα δεν εχω δει πουθενα και θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να μου δωθει η ευκαιρια να το ρωτησω.Οταν κατι απογορευεται,μας το γνωστοποιουνε καπως.Το πιο απλο ειναι μια πινακιδα.Αν εχει δει καποιοις καπου μια τετοια ας μου το πει.Γιατι εγω δεν εχω δει.Μακαρι μονο προβλημα παντως στα λιμανια μας να ηταν καποια "υποπτα" ατομα που βγαζουν μερικες φωτογραφιες για hobby τους.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι φίλε. Μακάρι στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας το μόνο πρόβλημα να ήταν κάποια "ύποπτα" άτομα που φωτογραφίζουν τις εγκαταστάσεις . Στη Ραφήνα τουλάχιστον που ξέρω το λιμάνι πάρα πολύ καλά δεν υπάρχει κάποια πινακίδα για την απαγόρευση των φωτογραφιών . Πριν λίγο καιρό φωτογράφιζα το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ δίπλα στους λιμενεργάτες και κανείς δε μου είπε τίποτα ( εγώ νόμιζα ότι επιτρέπεται) Η μόνη απαγορευτική πινακίδα στην είσοδο απαγορεύει την παραμονή των επικαθήμενων των φορτηγών. (τουλάχιστον έτσι ήταν ως το Πάσχα) Τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι ίσως τα μέτρα να είναι λίγο πιο αυστηρά γιατί από πανω βρίσκεται το σπίτι του πρωθυπουργού. Οπότε απο τώρα και στο εξής θα είμαι πολύ πιο διακριτικός. Το καλύτερο μέρος για να φωτογραφίσει κανείς τα πλοία είναι ο προσήνεμος μώλος όπου κατά τον απόπλου ή τον κατάπλου δεν διακρίνονται οι λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις , αλλά μόνο το πανόραμα Ραφήνας , εκτός κι αν στρέψεις την κάμερα προς το λιμάνι....*

----------


## sylver23

Παιδια είπαμε δεν είναι παντου το ίδιο.Καλο ειναι να προσέχεις για να μην βρεις τον μπελά σου.Στην ραφήνα δεν εχω δει να κανουν ποτε ελεγχο.Παρα πολλές φορές έχω φωτογραφήσει και έχω δίπλα μου αστυνομικούς ή λιμενικούς.
Συγκεκριμένα επειδή αναφέραται τον Καραμανλη -είχα παει στα σκαλάκια για όσους ξέρουν να βγάλω φώτο και με φωνάζει ο αστυνομικός που ήταν στο κιόσκι και με ρώτησε αν ταξιδεύω διοτι απαγορεύεται το παρκάρισμα εκει για μεγάλο χρονικο διαστημα.Η απαντηση μου ηταν όχι ,φωτογραφίες τα πλοία θέλω να βγάλω.Μου πε οκ ,με χαιρετησε και εκανα την δουλειά μου ήσυχα.
Και απο τον αγιο νικόλα που φωτογραφίζω δίπλα στους αστυνομικούς η μόνη απορία απο έναν ήταν αν θα είναι καλή η φώτο αφου ηταν βράδυ.

Αλλα στην περίπτωση του ηλία που του έκαναν παρατήρηση με ''στυλάκι'' στην λερο που αλλες φορες έχει καράβι και αλλες όχι το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο και πάω και στοίχημα οτι ο λιμενικός ήταν κάτω των 25 και ''το παιζε '' μάγκας.

--Δεν βάζω ολους τους λιμενικούς στο ίδιο σακί.Υπαρχουν οι καλοι,αλλα και οι παράξενοι--

Οπως ειχα πει και παλαιότερα στον πειραιά μου έκαναν έλεγχο στο αυτοκίνητο επειδή φωτογράφιζα πλοιο που ήταν στην δεξαμενή.Οι ανθρωποι ήταν ευγενεστατοι και θεωρω οτι έκαναν πολύ σωστά την δουλειά τους.Εκει φυσικά έχει ταμπέλα που απαγορεύει και την εισοδο αλλα και την φωτογράφιση

----------


## Naias II

Συνελήφθη πλοίαρχος στη Καλαμάτα που φωτογράφιζε ιταλικό πολεμικό πλοίο

Πηγή: *Ναυτεμπορική
*

----------


## Leo

> Συνελήφθη πλοίαρχος στη Καλαμάτα που φωτογράφιζε ιταλικό πολεμικό πλοίο
> 
> Πηγή: *Ναυτεμπορική*


 
Αυτό είναι ένα μάθημα!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και λίγο εκτός θέματος σχετικά με τις φωτογραφίες πολεμικών πλοιων πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ προσεχικοί. Πρέπει να ρωτάμε αν επιτρέπεται και αν μπορούμε να τις δημοσιοποιήσουμε. Το σχετικό επιχείρημα "τώρα με τους δορυφόρους εμένα περιμένει να μάθει τα μυστηκά της άμυνας της χώρας ο εχθρός; Δεν μπίνει στο google earth pro;" η απάντηση είναι ότι από κάποιες φωτογρραφίες κάποιος μπορέι να πάρει πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για το ηθικό και την εκπάιδευση των πληρωμάτων των πολεμικών πλοίων, ΄πως κια για το επίπεδο συντήρησης τους. Όταν υπηρετούσα τη θητεία μπυ σε ακριτικό νησί θυμλάμια τις διαταγές για προσοχή για κάποιο ύποπτο αυτοκίνητο που έβγαζε "τουριστικές" φωτογραφίες κοντά σε στρατόπεδα...

----------


## Eng

> Αυτό είναι ένα μάθημα!!!


Η αλήθεια είναι οτι θα πρέπει να είσαι λιγάκι.."αφελής" για να πας να φωτογραφήσεις φατσα κάρτα πολεμικό πλοίο. Τον καιρό που ημουν στα Ναυπηγεία και είχαν ξεκινήσει τα Υποβρύχια αλλά και το Project με τις φρεγάτες "S class" και τις Κανονιοφορους, δεν επιτρέπονταν ουτε κατα διάνοια η φωτογραφική στο χωρο του Ναυπηγείο. Ειδικά θυμάμαι οταν είχαμε δεξαμενίσει την F453 και τις Κανονιοφορους καλά καλά δεν επιτρέπονταν να πλησιάζεις κοντα στη δεξαμενη. Σου την έλεγαν οι δεξαμενιστες. 

Επίσης στο Post του Συλβ συμφωνω απόλυτα, υπάρχουν λιμενικοί και λιμενικοί. Συνήθως οπως λέει υπάρχουν οι πιτσιρικάδες λιμενικοί που την πέφτουν σε ατομα νεαρα στην ηλικία, εκεί που τους πέρνει. Εμένα ποτε σε όσα λιμάνια κι αν εχω πάει δεν μου λέει κανένας τιποτα αλλά και ο Συλβ θυμάται το περιστατικό που είχαμε παρέα σε μια φωτογραφηση..!!!

Θεωρώ ομως οτι απλά δεν χρειάζεται να τα χάνουμε οταν φωτογραφίζουμε κανενα καραβάκι στο λιμάνι - οχι πολεμικό ετσι?? - και να μην είμαστε και πολύ φόρα παρτίδα (τρίποδες κλπ).

----------


## sylver23

> - και να μην είμαστε και πολύ φόρα παρτίδα (τρίποδες κλπ).


μα για ποιον λεει??? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί, καλού-κακού ας έχουμε και μαζί μας την ταυτότητα και το σημαντικότερο να μην προκαλούμε για να μπορέσουμε να συνεχίσουμε αυτό που αγαπάμε.
Αυτό βέβαια που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι ο ντόρος που δημιουργείται με τις φωτογραφίες όταν μέσα από το ίντερνετ μπορούμε να ψάξουμε ότι λογής θέλουμε και μάλιστα το ίδιο το πολεμικό ναυτικό της κάθε χώρας παραθέτει φιλοξενία στο ιστοχώρο της με κάθε είδους φωτογραφίες........μέχρι και πολεμικό εξοπλισμό 
Ας δούμε λοιπόν: *Ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό*, *Αμερικάνικο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό*, *Ιταλικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό*, *Τούρκικο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό*
Εεε οι ίδιοι δεν το έχουν ξεφτιλίσει το όλο θέμα....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Eng

> Σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί, καλού-κακού ας έχουμε και μαζί μας την ταυτότητα και το σημαντικότερο να μην προκαλούμε για να μπορέσουμε να συνεχίσουμε αυτό που αγαπάμε.
> Αυτό βέβαια που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι ο ντόρος που δημιουργείται με τις φωτογραφίες όταν μέσα από το ίντερνετ μπορούμε να ψάξουμε ότι λογής θέλουμε και μάλιστα το ίδιο το πολεμικό ναυτικό της κάθε χώρας παραθέτει φιλοξενία στο ιστοχώρο της με κάθε είδους φωτογραφίες........μέχρι και πολεμικό εξοπλισμό 
> Ας δούμε λοιπόν: *Ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό*, *Αμερικάνικο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό*, *Ιταλικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό*, *Τούρκικο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό*
> Εεε οι ίδιοι δεν το έχουν ξεφτιλίσει το όλο θέμα.......


Naias II, ενα μοναχα να σου πω.. Αν η λογική ηταν ανθρωπος, θα είχε αφανιστεί προ πολλού..
Οποτε..επαναλαμβανω οτι ειπες..να ειμαστε προσεκτικοι και να μην προκαλουμε για να έχουμε..

----------


## DimitrisT

Εδώ στη Χίο δεν έχουμε κανένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα.Σήμερα καθώς ήμουν στο λιμάνι και φωτογράφιζα το Θεόφιλος έρχεται ένας λιμενικός με μηχανάκι σταμάει δίπλα μου και δεν μου είπε τιποτα.Είναι που θα πέσεις.

----------


## Leo

Ένα επίκαιρο, αναφορικά με το θέμα, που δεν είναι μόνο ελληνικό δημοσίευεσε σήμερα, στην εβδομαδιαία της ενημερώση, η BIMCO. Είναι ενδιαφέρον μεν αλλά στα Αγγλικά μεταφρασμένο στα Ελληνικά παρακάτω δε!

*Where can I see ships?*

*Ships, as this Seascapes series has attempted to communicate, are fascinating and well worth further study. But where can ships be seen sufficiently close so that they are not dots on the horizon? Where can an interested observer of the marine scene observe different types of ship, coming and going, or lying alongside working cargo?*

*Ports and their approaches are the obvious answer, although this is not as easy as it used to be with ports required to take all manner of security precautions, which usually mean excluding the public and keeping non-port workers at a distance. But ports also recognise that they need to keep local populations on their side and many forward looking authorities work hard at their public relations. Some ports are very good at this indeed.*

*A huge and busy port like Rotterdam tries hard to provide places alongside the Maas where people can see ships and helpfully provides signage explaining what types of ship are to be seen. Antwerp and Hamburg also have a great reputation among ship-spotters, with good viewing places and, like Rotterdam, excursion boats taking tourists around the port. In other places where the port has moved away from the cities, ship spotting takes a good deal more persistence. In most ports and their approaches there will be some publicly accessible places from where it is possible to see ships, aided with a good pair of binoculars. Photography can sometimes be a problem, with the increased emphasis on security in some exceptionally security-conscious places. And in the best ports, there will be information centres where the visually interesting view of ships can be reinforced with real knowledge about the ships and their trades and the various activities which make up the fascinating infrastructure of a port.*

*There are some ports which have information centres linked to the Vessel Traffic Services so the public will be able to see shipping identified on screens, and perhaps hear the chatter of VTS officers and shipsʼ pilots. Some ports have in close proximity a first-class maritime museum which, if it is doing its job properly, will have information on contemporary shipping as well as that of the past. It is all part of the “soft values” of seaports in which there is considerably more interest than in the past, where the port management thought it could get on with its prime job of servicing ships and keep the public at a safe distance. Today, a wise port management attempts to connect with the local population through outreach programmes to schools and colleges, port tours and exhibitions.*

*The best opportunities for seeing as many types of ship as possible are in the bigger ports, where there is a more varied trade, and every type of ship and harbour craft on display.*

*πηγή: BIMCO*

Ελέυθερη μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά

*Πού μπορώ να δω τα πλοία;* 

Πλοία, όπως αυτή η σειρά Θαλασσογραφίες προσπάθησε να διαδώσει, είναι ενδιαφέρουσα και αξίζει περαιτέρω μελέτη. Αλλά πότε τα πλοία μπορεί να παρατηρηθούν αρκετά κοντά ώστε να μην είναι κουκίδες στον ορίζοντα; Που μπορεί ένας καραβολάτρης της θαλάσσιας σκηνής μπορεί να παρατηρήσει διαφορετικούς τύπους πλοίων, που θα περνούν ή θα βρίσκεται πλευρισμένα στις προβλήτες φορτοεκφόρτωσης; 

Τα λιμάνια και οι προσεγγίσεις τους είναι η προφανώς η απάντηση, αν και αυτό δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο, δεδομένου ότι για να μπει κάποιος στα λιμάνια απαιτούνται διαδικασίες και προφυλάξεις ασφάλειας του ΔΚΑΠΛΕ, πράγμα που συνήθως σημαίνει ότι το κοινό και οι μη εργαζομένοι στα λιμάνια να μένουν μακριά. Όμως τα λιμάνια επίσης αναγνωρίζουν ότι είναι αναγκαίο να κρατούν τους τοπικούς πληθυσμούς με την πλευρά τους και πολλές διορατικές λιμενικές αρχές εργάζονται σκληρά για τις δημόσιες σχέσεις τους. Ορισμένα λιμάνια είναι πολύ καλά σε αυτό πράγματι. 

Ένα τεράστιο και πολυσύχναστο λιμάνι σαν του Ρότερνταμ, που προσπαθεί σκληρά να παρέχει θέσεις, κατά μήκος του ποταμού Maas, όπου οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να δουν τα πλοία, και να παρέχει χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που εξηγούν τους τύπους των πλοίων που θα περνούν. Τα λιμάνια της Αμβέρσας και του Αμβούργου έχουν επίσης μεγάλη φήμη μεταξύ των καραβολατρών, με καλές θέσεις και προβολή, όπως το Ρότερνταμ, και μικρά κρουαζιερόπλοια που περιφέρουν τους τουρίστες γύρω από το λιμάνι. Σε άλλα μέρη όπου το λιμάνια έχουν απομακρυνθεί από τις πόλεις, οι φωτογραφήσεις χρειάζονται πολύ περισσότερη επιμονή. Στα περισσότερα λιμάνια και τις προσεγγίσεις τους θα υπάρχει κάποια δημόσια πρόσβαση σε σημεία από όπου είναι δυνατό να δείτε τα πλοία, με τα μάτια σας ή με ένα καλό ζευγάρι κιάλια. Η φωτογράφηση μπορεί μερικές φορές να είναι ένα πρόβλημα, με την αυξημένη έμφαση στην ασφάλεια, σε ορισμένες περιοχές όπου τα μέτρα ασφάλειας είναι υψηλότερα για διάφορους λόγους. Και στα καλύτερα λιμάνια, θα υπάρχουν τα κέντρα πληροφοριών, όπου η οπτική παρατήρηση των πλοίων μπορεί να ενισχυθεί με την πραγματική γνώση σχετικά με τα πλοία και τις συναλλαγές τους και τις διάφορες δραστηριότητες που απαρτίζουν τη συναρπαστική υποδομή του λιμένα. 

Υπάρχουν ορισμένα λιμάνια που έχουν τα κέντρα πληροφοριών που συνδέονται με τις υπηρεσίες εξυπηρέτησης κυκλοφορίας πλοίων, ώστε το κοινό θα μπορεί να δει τα πλοία που εμφανίζονται στις οθόνες, και ίσως να ακούσετε τις συνομιλίες του VTS αξιωματικών με τους πιλότους των πλοίων. Ορισμένα λιμάνια έχουν κοντά πρώτης τάξεως Ναυτικό Μουσείο το οποίο, αν κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του, θα έχει πληροφορίες για την σύγχρονη ναυτιλία, καθώς και εκείνη του παρελθόντος. Είναι όλα μέρος των ʽʼήπιων αξιώνʼʼ των λιμένων στο οποίο υπάρχει πολύ μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον από ότι στο παρελθόν, όπου η διαχείριση των λιμένων έκρινε ότι θα μπορούσε να προχωρήσουμε με πρωταρχικό καθήκον της εξυπηρέτησης των πλοίων και να κρατούν το κοινό σε μια ασφαλή απόσταση. Σήμερα, μια σοφή διαχείριση των λιμένων επιχειρεί να συνδεθεί με τον τοπικό πληθυσμό μέσω προγραμμάτων προβολής σε σχολεία και κολέγια, εκδρομές σε λιμάνια και εκθέσεις. 

Οι καλύτερες ευκαιρίες για να βλέπουμε ως πολλούς τύπους πλοίων που είναι δυνατό στα μεγαλύτερα λιμάνια, όπου υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία συναλλαγών, καθώς και κάθε τύπος πλοίου και σκάφη του λιμανιού στη διάθεση του κοινού.

----------


## tonyesopi

Σχετικά με το Λιμάνι της Πάτρας που είπε φίλος σε παλαιότερη απάντηση, εχω βγάλει πολλές φορές φωτογραφίες, δεν με έχει ενοχήσει ποτε κανένας. Κάποιες φορές με κοιτούσαν περίεργα οι Λιμενικοί, με παρακολουθούσαν τους εβλεπα, αλλά και αστυνομικοι . Βέβαια δεν πάω όπου νάναι για φωτογραφίες κυρίως από τον μώλο της Αγίου Νικολάου έως το Κολυμβητήριο του ΝΟΠ , σε αυτή την περιοχή είναι κι ελεύθερη η πρόσβαση στον κόσμο .

----------

